# CityTouch, promouvoir une application



## Cclleemm (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,
Je suis un débutant sur l'App Store. Je viens de créer avec l'aide d'un coéquipier Belge une petite application iPhone. Un jeu pour apprendre la géographie plutôt addictif.
Je voulais savoir si iGeneration ou MacG pouvait m'aider à promouvoir cette première application de ma création.
En gros est ce possible de faire gagner des codes cadeaux aux membres de la communauté?
Voici mon application :
http://citytouch.cclleemm.com
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/citytouch/id449592174?l=fr&ls=1&mt=8

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2011)

Regarde cet article, surtout le dernier petit paragraphe...


----------



## Cclleemm (20 Juillet 2011)

Merci j'ai envoyé un message a la redaction


----------

